# Why am I White Belt in the Website?



## Choistic (Nov 5, 2018)

Why am I White Belt in the Website? How do I promote?


----------



## Buka (Nov 5, 2018)

The belt designation is based on the number of posts you put up.


----------



## Choistic (Nov 5, 2018)

Buka said:


> The belt designation is based on the number of posts you put up.


Thank you!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 7, 2018)

Actually, when you sign up here on Martialtalk a computer algorithm researches your personal martial arts history on the Internet and assigns the rank that you SHOULD be.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 7, 2018)

Martial Talk Belt tests are held on the sixth Saturday of every month. 

Make sure to mark your calendar


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Martial Talk Belt tests are held on the sixth Saturday of every month.
> 
> Make sure to mark your calendar



But if you miss that they are held every second Tuesday, of every week, of the 13th month of the year.


----------



## pgsmith (Nov 7, 2018)

I have exclusive videos that you can use to promote to black belt. They are $99 each and, at one per week, it should only take you 18 months to achieve your black belt!


----------



## lklawson (Nov 15, 2018)

Promotion is only via Challenge Match.  You have to issue a challenge to the next person directly ahead of you.  If you can beat him, you promote.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Nov 15, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> I have exclusive videos that you can use to promote to black belt. They are $99 each and, at one per week, it should only take you 18 months to achieve your black belt!









Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Nov 15, 2018)

lklawson said:


> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Im not falling for that one again.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 15, 2018)

Rat said:


> Im not falling for that one again.


Ok.

*This one* is the real deal though.  Honest!






Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 15, 2018)

I'll see your Count Dante ad, and raise you a Kung Fu Bunny.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah, well nobody messes with Kung Fu bear


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 15, 2018)

@Xue Sheng, you're just plain wrong...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 15, 2018)

Choistic said:


> Why am I White Belt in the Website? How do I promote?


Don't believe Buka.   This site magically analyzes your fighting skills by the way you type  lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> @Xue Sheng, you're just plain wrong...



HEY!!!! WHADDAYA tryin' to pull....that's a different bear


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 16, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY!!!! WHADDAYA tryin' to pull....that's a different bear



Admittedly, and judging from the footwork, it's a boxing bear, probably from the Ali camp. But still...


----------



## yak sao (Nov 16, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Don't believe Buka.   This site magically analyzes your fighting skills by the way you type  lol



If thats true, I'm way overranked.


----------



## Buka (Nov 16, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Don't believe Buka.   This site magically analyzes your fighting skills by the way you type  lol



True......but's that's no ordinary white belt, no siree. It gives you one suited for a four o'clock dinner in the old country....Florida. *

 
* Matching shoes not included.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2018)

I do Chinese martial arts...we don't need no stinking belts......
yes...our pants fall down a lot.... but that's the way we like it


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 16, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I do Chinese martial arts...we don't need no stinking belts......
> yes...our pants fall down a lot.... but that's the way we like it



This is a real thing. One of our kids is a cop, and he says that (thanks to the current fad of wearing your pants below your butt) it's not uncommon for them to catch thugs in a foot pursuit when their pants fall down.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 16, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> This is a real thing. One of our kids is a cop, and he says that (thanks to the current fad of wearing your pants below your butt) it's not uncommon for them to catch thugs in a foot pursuit when their pants fall down.


I love it. I knew there had to be some real world lesson that I could definitively tell kids who wear their pants like that.

Now that I think about it, I’d rather do the police a favor and keep that knowledge to myself. Those guys don’t get paid enough to deal with the idiocy. I’ve got to ask my brother in law (NYS Trooper) if he’s been fortunate enough to not have to chase someone too far because the perp sagged his pants a little too much.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 16, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I love it. I knew there had to be some real world lesson that I could definitively tell kids who wear their pants like that.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I’d rather do the police a favor and keep that knowledge to myself. Those guys don’t get paid enough to deal with the idiocy. I’ve got to ask my brother in law (NYS Trooper) if he’s been fortunate enough to not have to chase someone too far because the perp sagged his pants a little too much.



I get sent footage from his body cam, by him and by other cops. It's hilarious. Whenever he's chasing these people, he's yelling "I'm going to get you! I'm going to catch you!" the whole time.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 16, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I get sent footage from his body cam, by him and by other cops. It's hilarious. Whenever he's chasing these people, he's yelling "I'm going to get you! I'm going to catch you!" the whole time.


I’ve got to ask my brother in law if he can send me body cam footage. I see him every couple of weeks. My first question after I say hi is “arrest anyone interesting lately?” He’s had a lot of great stories. He was a corrections officer before he got into the Trooper Academy. I’d always ask him “do you have any new prison stories?”

I don’t know if you heard about the limo crash that killed a dozen or so people a few weeks ago. It was on the national news. He was on the scene and told me what he saw. Not pretty at all. I’d rather watch the funny stuff like the guy running into his trailer and hiding under the blankets. Then making snoring noises and acting like he was asleep when he was found.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 17, 2018)

Your a white belt because your new here as you post through time your belt will change


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> This is a real thing. One of our kids is a cop, and he says that (thanks to the current fad of wearing your pants below your butt) it's not uncommon for them to catch thugs in a foot pursuit when their pants fall down.



A friend of mine, who is nor retired, thought oversized clothing and no belts was a great help to law enforcement. He also liked those shoes that light up, caught a guy running away at night just by following his shoes


----------



## drop bear (Nov 17, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> This is a real thing. One of our kids is a cop, and he says that (thanks to the current fad of wearing your pants below your butt) it's not uncommon for them to catch thugs in a foot pursuit when their pants fall down.



I thought that was exactly why the uniform for drug dealers was an Addidas tracksuit.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 17, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> This is a real thing. One of our kids is a cop, and he says that (thanks to the current fad of wearing your pants below your butt) it's not uncommon for them to catch thugs in a foot pursuit when their pants fall down.


Yep.  What goes "Step, step, pull... step, step, pull...  step, step, splat?"   A thug with sagging pants...


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 17, 2018)

drop bear said:


> I thought that was exactly why the uniform for drug dealers was an Addidas tracksuit.


Wrong generation. The Adidas tracksuit and Kangol hat was replaced by skinny jeans and hooded sweatshirts.

But the Adidas and Kangol generation had 2 distinct disadvantages too - the thick rope gold chain and quite often no laces in the shell-toes





I love Run DMC. They inspired me to rock Adidas shell-toes and carry around a boom box and a big piece of cardboard to breakdance on.


----------



## pgsmith (Nov 19, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'll see your Count Dante ad, and raise you a Kung Fu Bunny.



That brings to mind a hunting trip when I was young. We were rabbit hunting and came into a grassy clearing to see 3 or 4 rabbits wildly running in circles and kicking at and jumping on each other. My friend and I were so astonished at the sight that when the rabbits all ran off a couple of minutes later, we were still standing there watching with our mouths open! Never even thought to take aim at any of them, even though they were only about 20 feet away at most.


----------

